# War



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

YouTube - WAR- Jet LI Jason Statham Official Trailer

I'm a big fan of both Jason Statham and Jet Li, I feel as though they are the two best action stars at the moment. I just saw a trailer for this movie on tv today and instantly became very excited - these two in one movie should be great! I can't buy into the Matt Damon Bourne movies at all, I just don't find him believable, and the "Rock's" action movies have been pretty bad. Tom Cruise and all the rest too, they just can't do it like Statham and Li, as these guys can talk the talk and walk the walk. 

Sure, Statham's movies have been a lot of flash with little plot or substance, basically an excuse to kick hiney and blow stuff up for an hour and a half at a time, but you know what, that's exactly what I want to see every now and then :bigsmile: Li has basically done it all when it comes to martial arts, he is extremely underrated in my opinion - a new movie from him really is a treat. I don't know how many more we will be privileged to get. Pitting these two against each other should be excellent, it should be pretty hard to screw this one up. Even if it is all flash, you just can't go wrong with these guys, the physical ability and raw talent is definitely there. Anybody else looking forward to this one?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with you about Statham, I love his movies. Li, it's been awhile since I've been excited about his stuff but I used to really like them. I'm sure he has some good movies left in him and together they could make an interesting pair.

I absolutley loved Crank


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This looks like it will be a good one... yeah... I'm in. 

I was all about Statham and his Transporter movies... then Crank came along and I was completely turned off. That has got to be the worst movie of all time... (sorry Wayde). :huh: 

I'm a Bourne fan... I'm looking forward to the 3rd and hopefully 4th releases.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I liked that Crank was so surreal. You really didn't know what was going to happen next. It blurred the lines in any action movie I've seen.

That's why I liked it. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.:innocent:


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep, I'm in, for all the reasons Steve stated above.

Tim
:drive:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Despite Crank, I still like Statham. It just didn't do much for me, and it felt like watching a list of action cliches that never ended. There were a few cool parts, but at the end I still found myself shaking my head, disappointed. However, I also like Jet Li, and this looks to have more of a story to it. So it looks like I'll be seeing this one.


----------

